# Subwoofer recommendation



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey. Can anyone recommend a good high power subwoofer? Looking for something for my yard area. The Wet Sounds XXX would be perfect but they’re too expensive. Any recommendations? I have 750 watts to power it with. Thanks.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

What's your budget?


----------



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

$400-$500? 

I forgot to mention, 12” sub.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

dombrooklyn said:


> $400-$500?
> 
> I forgot to mention, 12” sub.


Audio Frog GB12


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Audio Frog GB12


I wouldn’t consider that a high power 12” sub since its RMS is 600w. It all doesn’t fit the OP’s requirement for outdoor usage.

I’d probably recommend looking at marine subwoofers. I think JL Audio offers some. Alternatively, Klipsch and other home oriented companies offer outdoor subwoofers. 

Sorry to say but I think your budget is a little low. The car audio market isn’t large and you’re looking for an even smaller market in outdoor capable subs. That is low volume territory and will likely cost (quite a bit) more than regular subs. Besides the extra requirement to use materials and construction that works where it is wet, this is one of the reasons outdoor TVs are so expensive. They have to roll their development and other costs into smaller numbers of unit sales.


----------



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

dgage said:


> DavidRam said:
> 
> 
> > Audio Frog GB12
> ...


I have been looking at marine subs, but like you said, the market is small. I basically need subs with plastic cones and rubber surrounds (santoprene). 

The Kicker L7S meets all the parameters, but I hate to cut a square hole and be stuck with the Kickers forever. I spoke with Kicker, and they said I could spray the cone with a hose all day long, and the rubber is UV resistant. 

I looked at JL, but they only make 10’s. 

I would raise the budget a little if necessary.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

How loud? How large of an area? It can be quite challenging to get decent bass response outdoors (particularly the very low stuff), as it tends to dissipate in all directions. Placement/location can make a big difference - for example, a nearby structure wall or corner loading can help a lot. Best bet might be vented at 40+ Hz - though the vent itself might present a number of additional issues in an outdoor environment.


----------



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

Grinder said:


> How loud? How large of an area? It can be quite challenging to get decent bass response outdoors (particularly the very low stuff), as it tends to dissipate in all directions. Placement/location can make a big difference - for example, a nearby structure wall or corner loading can help a lot. Best bet might be vented at 40+ Hz - though the vent itself might present a number of additional issues in an outdoor environment.


It’s a pretty large area. The pool is 20x43, with a 1400 sq foot paver patio surrounding it. I have 6 Niles 8” rock speakers evenly spaced around it, but only on 2 sides, 3 on the long side and 3 on the short side. Like an “L” pattern. Each Niles is powered with 120 watts. They sound great, and really fill the area.

I also have 4 Kicker L7S subs, but they’re 10’s, and in sealed boxes. I have 2 on one side and 2 on another. The sealed boxes were a mistake. You can definitely hear the difference with and without the subs, but it could use more bass. I couldn’t find an outdoor/marine-rated ported enclosure at the time (last year). 

I recently came across marine-rated ported enclosures built out of 3/4” PVC board, tuned at 40hz, 2.0 cu ft, for 12” subs. My first instinct was to just get Kickers again, but I prefer a round sub if possible. Once I cut the hole out, I’ll have no choice but to stick with Kickers unless I buy new enclosures. I wish I had found these the first time around. 

Based on my past experience, I know I need ported enclosures, more cone area, and maybe more power. I think the Wet Sounds XXX is probably my best option. $799 a pop x 4 kind of hurts though! Also, the dual 2-ohm configuration forces me to buy new amps, and the subs weigh 35-pounds each. The enclosures should really have a double baffle front panel to carry the weight, and these do not.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

The Kicker is cheap enough that you should probably buy 1 to test because if it works, it will save you a lot of money over the $750 sub you’re looking at. Put it in a ported enclosure (PVC is good) and you can see if that will help. Several of those spread around should be nice but you’d need a lot of sub capability outdoors. Subs in rooms get room reinforcement where the long bass waves are somewhat contained and couple with the room. No such reinforcement outdoors so you definitely won’t be able to get similar reproduction without going to large cabinets and with subs more like 18”. Essentially that’s what concerts and large venues use.

Regarding the enclosure, I know Klipsch has at least one sub that can be buried so you could think of something like that. Use a Sonotube or similar to make a buried round enclosure and then only put enough of the enclosure up top to mount the driver.


----------



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

dgage said:


> The Kicker is cheap enough that you should probably buy 1 to test. Put it in a ported enclosure and you can see if that will help. Several of those spread around should be nice but you’d need a lot of sub capability outdoors. Subs in rooms get room reinforcement where the long bass waves are somewhat contained and couple with the room. No such reinforcement outdoors so you definitely won’t be able to get similar reproduction without going to large cabinets and with subs more like 18”. Essentially that’s what concerts and large venues use.


I think that’s what I’m going to do. I know it’s never going to sound like the JLs in my truck, and I’m just expecting too much out
of it. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

dombrooklyn said:


> I have been looking at marine subs, but like you said, the market is small. I basically need subs with plastic cones and rubber surrounds (santoprene).
> 
> The Kicker L7S meets all the parameters, but I hate to cut a square hole and be stuck with the Kickers forever. I spoke with Kicker, and they said I could spray the cone with a hose all day long, and the rubber is UV resistant.
> 
> ...


We make marine subwoofers drivers in 8-inch, 10-inch and 12-inch (really 13 inch) sizes. The 8 and 10-inch are available in infinite baffle and sealed enclosure versions. The big 12-inch is infinite-baffle only.

Hope that helps.

-Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

msmith said:


> dombrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at marine subs, but like you said, the market is small. I basically need subs with plastic cones and rubber surrounds (santoprene).
> ...


Hi there. Thanks for the reply. 

I did not see the other sizes on the website. 

If the 12” wasn’t IB only, I would try it out. JL has never let me down. I have 2 13TW5v2’s with an HD 1200/1 in my pickup and it sounds great!


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

https://www.jlaudio.com/m12ib6-sg-wh-marine-audio-m-series-subwoofer-drivers-91618

12 inch free air. I have one in my boat. Love this thing. although it is a little out of your price range. Great sub!


----------



## dombrooklyn (Nov 7, 2018)

I actually went with Wet Sounds XXX subs.


----------



## Broadfield (Aug 12, 2015)

I was gonna say that the RE Audio SXX are great for open areas.


----------

